# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Can you paint oil based over water based?

## DBR

Hi, 
I know that you can do either water based over oil based.... OR oil based paint over water based---  but can't remember...  
Reason why i am asking is because half my house i think has water based architraves and the other half oil (but not sure)... If i can paint oil based over water i will just paint the whole lot in oil based. 
thanks, 
DBR

----------


## NRB

Yes,many painters use acrilic undercoat then oil over,no problems 
A light sanding then a undercoat of acrilic then what ever you prefer 
I use gloss acrilic top coat if the house is lived in as it's odour is far,far less than enamel and if sets and dries quicker 
On a new job I use enamels as the gloss is better

----------


## rebuildr86

its not about the base (carrier) of the paint, that is a common missconception.
It is about the impermeability of the cured coating and the paints ability to stick to it.
Acrylic, in the case of house wall paints, are all water based.  
If you have old oil based paint on wooden architraves, it would be wise to lightly sand then undercoat them with an oil based undercoat before applying a waterbased or oil based top coat.
If you are choosing a white colour, go with a water based enamel, as an oil based paint inside the house in any light/white colour, will turn yellow as the oil binder deteriorates aroudn the white pigment. This doesn't happen as much when exposed to sunlight (UV LIGHT) so is not as much of an issue for windowframes.

----------


## TheHammer

If topcoating with a waterborne enamel it should go over a high quality waterborne primer. Something like Bulls eye 123 or Taubman's 3 in 1. Often the older trims paint is oil based gloss paint. The problem of adhesion is the gloss rather than the base material. Scuff it with 180/240 grit paper to completely remove the gloss.

----------

